# 2013 Halloween at TJMaxx/Marshalls (see separate HomeGoods thread)



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I was in TJ Maxx the other day, and really liked their tablecloths. Last year, I bought a large oblong black spiderweb tablecloth there for our big dining table. It tooks good over a white tablecloth. They had the same one this year, as well as some others.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

How ironic you posted this thread!! I just walked in the door from Marshalls in Wilkes-Barre, PA. They don't have much, but they did have some items I saw at Home Goods last week. I got an AWESOME spellbook stack. I will post pic tomorrow.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh PIB, I just bought a tablecloth like that at Home Goods, lol. Love your twin chandeliers btw.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I walked into Marshall's yesterday and this massive ceramic book stack caught my eye. $24.99 I had to grab it.
Hilda is happay happay happay.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> oooh PIB, I just bought a tablecloth like that at Home Goods, lol. Love your twin chandeliers btw.


I've got the exact same chandelier over my dinning room table. It's ideal for Halloween with all the places to hang stuff from.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Does Marshals tend to carry Halloween decorations? I was just at one today, and only saw autumn/fall decorations, that said it just opened so maybe Halloween will be their in coming weeks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep checking back Spinechiller. It should be around the same stuff TJMaxx gets in. Sometimes the two stores will have slightly different versions or colors of things they both get in. Both TJMaxx and Marshalls stock much later than HG.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wednesdayaddams said:


> View attachment 167091
> View attachment 167092
> View attachment 167093
> 
> ...



Love your tree Wednesdayaddams. Looks good on your table and nice against your colored wall which is similar in color to mine BTW! I have a smaller version of the tree that I bought last year from TJMaxx that's on my fireplace mantel now. Wanted the larger one but didn't have the room for it. I found some stuffed halloween ornaments that I liked last year at HG and have them hung on the branches. Will you decorate yours?

Also notice your candelabra (sure does look like we have similar taste) is the same one I returned to HG last week. Interesting to see that TJM is carrying it too (one last chance to change my mind I guess). I liked that it had a glossy finish and held 5-tapers. Last minute decided to go with the metal ones I found at Ross instead to use them outside; the resin 5-candle one I would only use indoors as it's too nice to risk breaking. 

BTW did you see any globes yet in your TJM?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks GOS! The manager @ TJ said he had his eye on the tree and suggested I backlight it against a light colored backdrop or window. I don't think I'll decorate it but it looks exactly like the GR lighted willow trees, minus the lights.

The tree candleabra is so pretty and I wouldn't have probably been able to get any of it had you not posted your pics this week. I did not see any of the globes and if I did I would have picked them up since so many people here seem to be looking for them. They said they get new shipments on Tuesdays so I think I will go back next weekend and look again. The big tree is featured in a Halloween magazine, which I didn't realize until I looked through it this afternoon. 

I did get the Halloween "blocks" with vintage figurines on the top which I have on my buffet and didn't post. also bought a set of 3 round tealight holders with spider appliques. I could have walked out with half the store, but I had to limit myself.  I also picked up a few towels, one set has a witches hat and clothes hanging on a clothesline. I am SO glad I went today. Thank you thank you thank you for your post!





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love your tree Wednesdayaddams. Looks good on your table and nice against your colored wall which is similar in color to mine BTW! I have a smaller version of the tree that I bought last year from TJMaxx that's on my fireplace mantel now. Wanted the larger one but didn't have the room for it. I found some stuffed halloween ornaments that I liked last year at HG and have them hung on the branches. Will you decorate yours?
> 
> Also notice your candelabra (sure does look like we have similar taste) is the same one I returned to HG last week. Interesting to see that TJM is carrying it too (one last chance to change my mind I guess). I liked that it had a glossy finish and held 5-tapers. Last minute decided to go with the metal ones I found at Ross instead to use them outside; the resin 5-candle one I would only use indoors as it's too nice to risk breaking.
> 
> BTW did you see any globes yet in your TJM?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I posted these in the Home Goods thread but I got them at the TJ Maxx next door. The TJ Maxx is right next to HG & they tend to not carry as much decor since you can just walk across the parking lot & get it at Home Goods. 

I'm a sucker for vintgage repro. They're burlap with the vintage pics made to look like they were painted on the burlap.








This is just a box but I saw the image & price & had to get it. The ribbons will most likely go so it survives the Furry Ruiner Brothers.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

RCIAG I bought the SAME "best witches" sign only mine is tin and I bought it at TJ's today. I love it! 





RCIAG said:


> I posted these in the Home Goods thread but I got them at the TJ Maxx next door. The TJ Maxx is right next to HG & they tend to not carry as much decor since you can just walk across the parking lot & get it at Home Goods.
> 
> I'm a sucker for vintgage repro. They're burlap with the vintage pics made to look like they were painted on the burlap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys, stopped in a different TJMaxx today (San Jose, Ca, Hillsdale location) when I was on my trip to the only Spirit Halloween store open in my area right now ( across the street from TJMaxx and Big Lots!) and saw a lot of stuff in this store. They had this terrific 3-foot high, 3-inch thick resin gray Tombstone for 59.99. I haven't seen tall resin items for a while (probably the gargoyles were the last I remember) so wanted to send out the alert to keep an eye out for them in your stores if you are in the market. I have a few more items I still want to add this year, otherwise would have bought this tombstone today. Really nice look and quality. I'll come back and post 7 more photos. Didn't zero in on items so much this time but I think you'll get a good feel for what came in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the photos from today's TJMaxx stop:





















This was the only tombstone I have seen but a nice one:





































I think these might be the flocked version of Shiny Brites mentioned above. Among the boxes shown were two sets of these, two sets of the larger witch faced set, and another two sets of glittered ornaments.











I did look and so far no snowglobes at this location. They did have some of the vintage metal signs but apparently didn't take any photos.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh you are killing me! I see things I must have!    (I hope mine gets them in!)


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the books and the haunted house. Mine didn't have any of those nor did they have any of the busts or tombstones. Otherwise I would have grabbed them up. I'll have to go back in a few days 

Thanks for posting! 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's the photos from today's TJMaxx stop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, now I want to go! I probably only get one shot at out of town shopping (TJ Maxx, Michaels, Tuesday Morning, Kmart, Target, Menards). I don't want to go too early, but I don't want to wait till it's mostly gone, either. I wish I knew what ours had!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd really like that jar of "Blood Bath Salts" for the guest bathroom. Maybe our store will get one. Several other items look good too, I agree.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> I'd really like that jar of "Blood Bath Salts" for the guest bathroom. Maybe our store will get one. Several other items look good too, I agree.


I know!! I want one too!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I just got back from a trip to my local Marshalls (there's one about two minutes from my house so I check it every few days). My Marshalls had one of the busts, the Blood Bath Salts bottle, and several boxes of the Shiny-Brites. Everything was pretty similar to what GOS posted for TJMaxx. I bought that cute "Black Cats for Sale" sign. Love it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Finally, the elusive "Blood Bath Salts" I have been wanting for two years now is mine! And only $7.99. It is a fairly large piece too.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Paint It!! I am so jealous! I have been searching for one as well. No luck so far. 

I just got home from BOTH a Marshall's and TJ Maxx. Vastly different experience in each. There was a nice amount of Halloween merchandise in the TJ Maxx, there was barely anything in Marshalls. The items in both looked like some of the same things I saw in Home Goods, but on a MUCh smaller scale.

I was glad to find the skull milk bottle. I did not see the elusive Blood Bath Salts canister. I cannot believe how HUGE the crow on skull and owl are in person. WOWZA. I had the crow in my hand, but I really have no good display space for a piece that large. It is gorgeous. I was really loving the primitive looking ceramic Jack O Lanterns (espcially the ones with stars). I think I may grab one of those next time.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I had no idea anyone was looking for one. there is one at my store, or there was???





Hilda said:


> Oh Paint It!! I am so jealous! I have been searching for one as well. No luck so far.
> 
> I just got home from BOTH a Marshall's and TJ Maxx. Vastly different experience in each. There was a nice amount of Halloween merchandise in the TJ Maxx, there was barely anything in Marshalls. The items in both looked like some of the same things I saw in Home Goods, but on a MUCh smaller scale.
> 
> I was glad to find the skull milk bottle. I did not see the elusive Blood Bath Salts canister. I cannot believe how HUGE the crow on skull and owl are in person. WOWZA. I had the crow in my hand, but I really have no good display space for a piece that large. It is gorgeous. I was really loving the primitive looking ceramic Jack O Lanterns (espcially the ones with stars). I think I may grab one of those next time.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I know, Hilda , we were just talking about them the other day. Then today, I thought I must be dreaming when I spied it out. And I was just in the same store a couple days ago. Crazy!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I went to my TJMaxx again today and they did have the bust with the one eyed lady. I snatched her up. They had one tombstone that was shaped like a haunted house, as well as a few haunted houses, but they were all $50 each! yikes!

The manager said our store never got any slow globes. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's the photos from today's TJMaxx stop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some photos of today's buys. The photos aren't that great. they look much better in person!


----------

